# Bindings coming loose



## ZachHD (Mar 29, 2014)

So lately with my bindings, every few runs up on the mountain, my bindings come loose. I'm not missing any screws or anything, they just come loose. I tighten them on the mountain when I see this happening but after a couple runs, they become loose again... :dunno: 

I've searched up some solutions and a couple of people have said that they have used blue loctite to keep their bindings tight. I have never used it before and would like some input on it before I put it on. Do you guys think it's a good idea? Or shall I just keep on tightening them every couple of runs?


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/65490-loctite.html


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

try loctite or teflon plumbers tape


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Or some park tool bike grease...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This happens to my buddy all the time. Something about the way he rides just rattles the shit out of bindings. Damn things coming loose on the board, toe straps falling off, all kinds of shit. I know it's not his setup because the same thing has happened to him when he's borrowed boards from me. I don't know what the fuck he's doing, but it's definitely something he's doing because I don't have those issues with the exact same setup. :dunno:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

A little bit of the misses nail polish on the screws for DIY fix....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just get the blue locktite, I think all binding screws come with it applied anyway. Your not going to screw up your inserts or anything if thats what your worried about.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I am gonna try some teflon tape. loctite eats plastic and destroys top sheet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I am gonna try some teflon tape. loctite eats plastic and destroys top sheet.


Good thing your inserts are metal. This is hilarious. That little dot of Loctite isn't going to cause any harm and unless you're going full retard it'll never touch any plastic on your board. All these binding manufacturers wouldn't be using it if it was devouring top sheets.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, my old unions came with some loctite on the bolts already and I've added a drop to stop bolts coming loose before. No problem unscrewing if you need to and I managed to pick all the loctite out when I changed bindings. 

Maybe give it a miss if you think you're going to spill it on your top sheet though :thumbsup:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Good thing your inserts are metal. This is hilarious. That little dot of Loctite isn't going to cause any harm and unless you're going full retard it'll never touch any plastic on your board. All these binding manufacturers wouldn't be using it if it was devouring top sheets.


^^^^^ this. Also, notice Burton screw all have Loctite on them.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Put a small drop on the screw. Rub into threads and let it sit for a couple of minutes to firm up. Then screw in.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

deagol said:


> ^^^^^ this. Also, notice Burton screw all have Loctite on them.


Not anymore.

My 2013 Malavita bindings now have a strip of nylon, so it acts like a nylok nut.



P.S. if dripping blue loctite scares you that much, it is available in stick form also


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

thatkidwho said:


> Put a small drop on the screw. Rub into threads and let it sit for a couple of minutes to firm up. Then screw in.


Its easier/cleaner to just put a strip of loctite, no need to rub it all over the threads.


----------



## Patrick1229 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol @ this thread. Debating the application of loctite,


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> My 2013 Malavita bindings now have a strip of nylon, so it acts like a nylok nut.


Yep, for a few years now they've all come with the strip of nylon (I just thought it was plastic?!?)... Seems to work okay :dunno: After installing a set of bindings I usually recheck after a day on the slopes and get that extra 1/4 turn on each screw.

FWIW, I tighten with a drill with an adjustable chuck. My drill has ranges from 1-16, I'll thread them all by hand with a screw driver, then tighten all to 3, 6, 9, 12, 15 or so. Always going in a star pattern similar to tightening lug nuts on a car.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beeb said:


> .....Maybe give it a miss if you think you're going to spill it on your top sheet though :thumbsup:


I know it's tempting to use one's board as a "workbench" when performing these tasks, but *stop it!!* 

Take the screws out, place them (...away from your board,) on a piece of cardboard or news paper, put a drop of LT on ea. let dry, screw em back in. Your top sheet and plastic binding parts need never come in contact with it! :blink:

I've used it on various screws for my Cartel bindings to stop high backs from coming loose, rotating etc. No damaged plastic parts, no sweat. You don't slather the stuff around like vaginal lubricant FCS!! :dunno:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I know it's tempting to use one's board as a "workbench" when performing these tasks, but *stop it!!*
> 
> Take the screws out, place them (...away from your board,) on a piece of cardboard or news paper, put a drop of LT on ea. let dry, screw em back in. Your top sheet and plastic binding parts need never come in contact with it! :blink:
> 
> I've used it on various screws for my Cartel bindings to stop high backs from coming loose, rotating etc. No damaged plastic parts, no sweat. You don't slather the stuff around like vaginal lubricant FCS!! :dunno:


Thank you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Thank you.


...uuuh, Welcome! :laugh:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yep, for a few years now they've all come with the strip of nylon (I just thought it was plastic?!?)... Seems to work okay :dunno: After installing a set of bindings I usually recheck after a day on the slopes and get that extra 1/4 turn on each screw.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I tighten with a drill with an adjustable chuck. My drill has ranges from 1-16, I'll thread them all by hand with a screw driver, then tighten all to 3, 6, 9, 12, 15 or so. Always going in a star pattern similar to tightening lug nuts on a car.



My last burton bindings were from 2008 (triad) and they had loctite

Wish I could use a hex.... Because I rather use a torque wrench or torq key


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> My last burton bindings were from 2008 (triad) and they had loctite
> 
> Wish I could use a hex.... Because I rather use a torque wrench or torq key


Like Amazon.com - M6 X 16mm Button Head Cap Screw; Pack of 10 - ?

It's pretty unlikely there is fastener you would desire that isn't available out there.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just read a whole thread on using loctite on binding screws? That's enough internet for today 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

emc19 said:


> I just read a whole thread on using loctite on binding screws? That's enough internet for today
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

emc19 said:


> I just read a whole thread on using loctite on binding screws? That's enough internet for today
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can't resist. Yes, it's a guy taking 8 minutes to explain how to loctite his pocket knife. He recommends not using super glue.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCE5WfoMxM8


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Like Amazon.com - M6 X 16mm Button Head Cap Screw; Pack of 10 - ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty unlikely there is fastener you would desire that isn't available out there.



The head diameter is too small


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Can't resist. Yes, it's a guy taking 8 minutes to explain how to loctite his pocket knife. He recommends not using super glue.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCE5WfoMxM8


wtf I just watched that too what am I doing with my life?

Thank god I leave for killington tomorrow.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I see a lot of posts about loc-tite and teflon tape, but in the old days when binding manufacturers actually gave us a decent set of instructions instead of a 3 page manual of illustrations that looked like a 10 yr scratched out, they used to say make sure you get at least 3 full turns when you tighten your binding bolts down. If you get less than that they will prob come loose. how many turns are your bolts getting?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

70'sskater said:


> they used to say make sure you get at least 3 full turns when you tighten your binding bolts down. If you get less than that they will prob come loose. how many turns are your bolts getting?


That's only relevant if the screws are all the same length, and baseplates are all the same thickness. Of course you have to make sure the screws are tight enough, but loc-tite can also help...


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The whole point of loctite is to prevent loosening due to vibrations. Snowboard bindings are subjected to a lot of it


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I use nail polish rather than loctite (ha! My mac just autocorrected that to lactate... awesome). It's easier to break the seal and unscrew but still stops screws/bolts from vibrating loose. I used the same approach on all of my archery gear as it's subjected to a lot of high frequency vibration, was perfect for that because there are a lot of parts that you don't want to over tighten. 

Also, I can't believe I'm contributing to a 3 page thread on the application of loctite (lol, did it again... bulk lactating this evening).



speedjason said:


> I am gonna try some teflon tape. loctite eats plastic and destroys top sheet.


You're not supposed to use a spray gun to apply loctite ya numpty. If you're getting it on your top sheet then you shouldn't be allowed to touch it or any other adhesive. Do you have your pen license yet? Maybe that's a good place to start.


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

Notice the loctite is only on a part of the threads and not all the way around. 

These are from my Unions.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Picked up some red loctite and painted that shit on. Bindings feel REAL solid. Thanks guys!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

emc19 said:


> Picked up some red loctite and painted that shit on. Bindings feel REAL solid. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I see what you're trying to do!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

emc19 said:


> Picked up some red loctite and painted that shit on. Bindings feel REAL solid. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



If you need to remove the bindings.... Have fun.

It requires application of heat in order to loosen it.

You'll probably strip the Phillips head first


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> If you need to remove the bindings.... Have fun.
> 
> It requires application of heat in order to loosen it.
> 
> You'll probably strip the Phillips head first


This is the punch line to a 4 page joke


----------

